# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Amalgamated Appliance Holding

## Excaload

Please beware of a Terry Mathews that's using Amalgamated's letter head to place orders.

A Terry Mathews phoned our offices and asked for a quote on Skid Steers. A day later we got an order from Amalgamated appliances at half past 5 the afternoon. Something didn't feel right. We spoke to Mr Mathews and told him that we can only deliver after we have received the money.

He said that the Skid Steers are urgently needed and they will make a direct deposit the same day. The deposit did come so we phoned a few more times and every time there's a different excuse. In the end we phone Amalgamated's head offices and they told us that there is no Terry Mathews working there. 

Apparently we are not the first person that he tried scamming with their order. Luckily we didn't fall but there was company's that did. 

So please be on the look out for people using other company's letterheads and orders.

----------

